#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  EEMUA Guidelines

## jaichains

Gentlemen,



Please can someone if possible upload the following publication from EEMUA

1) 189 A Guide to Fieldbus Application for the Process Industry 

2) 201 Process Plant Control Desks Utilising Human-Computer Interfaces - A Guide to Design, Operational and Human Interface Issues

Many ThanksSee More: EEMUA Guidelines

----------


## edson.ortega

Yes please, I needed too, thanks in advance

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Friends,

Kindly share other EEMUA documents if available.

Thanks In advance.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Forum members I am looking for the following EEMUA documents please share if anybody is having them
 207 Double concrete tanks for liquefied gas  guide to design, construction and operation
 183 Guide for the Prevention of Bottom Leakage from Vertical, Cylindrical, Steel Storage Tanks.
 180 Frangible Roof Joints for Fixed Roof Storage Tanks: Guide for Designers and Users
 159 Users' Guide to the Inspection, Maintenance and Repair of Above ground Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks
 154 Guidance to Owners on Demolition of Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks and Storage Spheres
 147 Recommendations for the Design and Construction of Refrigerated Liquefied Gas Storage Tanks 

I am need of these documents urgently, Kindly share, Thanks in advance.

I am holding some of the EEMUA documents which I wish to share find the link to the folder : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## amshah

Dear Shrinivas 
i could find EEMUa on scribed, but dould not down load, hope some forum member may come in front and share the same to other file hosting network
waiting for some one- here are the links

But yes you can read there

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Amshah,
Thanks for the info, I also tried for this links some time back but could not download as they are not freely downloadable. Hope some one can share the downloadable links as you said.
Thanks again.

----------


## simpanbuku

1.  You need to be registered as a user (FREE)
2.  Then upload any document to the system (FREE)
3.  You will be able to FREELY download the said EEMUA document

----------


## sambun

Good guideline ! Thanks !

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear SIMPAN BUKU,

I am a registered user at scribe and holding many documents in my account but still you cannot download until you Subscribe and make the payment.

Regards.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Forum Friends,
Some EEMUA docs uploaded
1.	EEMUA 105 
2.	EEMUA 159-VOL-1
3.	EEMUA 159-VOL-2
The links for the same: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards

----------


## sudharshanan

Dear Friends,

Can anyone provide me the link for 

EEMUA PUB NO 138 Design and installation of On-line analyser systems

Many thanks!

Sudha :Cool:

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends.
i would like to have eemua 182 for urgent basis.
please share this doc.
thanks.

----------


## VICTORY72

Dear Friends,
I can not download the EEMUA 159, please send it to my e-mail:j.f.cheng@126.com.


Thanks a lot.See More: EEMUA Guidelines

----------


## sameerahmed

Dear Friends,
I can not download the EEMUA 159, please send it to my e-mail:sameer@petrochemengg.com.pk
Thanks a lot.

----------


## john zink

EEMUA 153 
is any body have this standard?

----------


## thanigai9

> EEMUA 153 
> is any body have this standard?



I have the copies of EEMUA 159 Vol 1 & 2 , EEMUA 153, please guide me how I can upload the documents in server or any other option!

----------


## jkamali

Hi Guys,
I'm really in need of EEMUA 159 but I can't download it from the links provided here. 
Can you please email it to me on kamali.javad@live.com?

----------

